# Install shower in existing bathtub



## hollycrj (May 15, 2011)

here's a site that I found that gave some details. does this sound right to anyone?
http://www.creativehomeowner.com/index.php?pane=project&projectid=chplm104

attached are a couple pics of what the bathroom looks like now


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

It is all do-able and you may already have the necessary valve in place.

Obviously the knee-wall must be extended but get into the existing wall around the valve and get a look at the valve you have now. It may have a plug in the top center that would work for the shower head then a diverter spout would be required for the tub. You may get lucky. Check it out and post another picture of what is in there.


----------



## Daniel81 (May 21, 2011)

*Same project*

Holly,

I am getting ready to tackle essentially the same project. We will have an existing tub that already has the diverter spout. I'm not sure if there is a tap in between the two handles yet, since I haven't been behind the wall.

There is a half wall that the spout and handles are mounted to. I am going to try and make it a full wall and install a shower head. Then, I need to install shower walls to protect the walls from moisture.

Have you started your project yet? I was hoping that you had some hand-me down tips!

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## hollycrj (May 15, 2011)

Here are pics of what the front and back of the pipes look like. I was thinking we could just use the existing wall and just drill a hole where the shower would extend to then build up the wall...would that be ok or should I go ahead and just remove all the wood and start a new? Maybe this answers my own question, but I guess in order for the water to be diverted to the shower instead of the tub I'm going to have to remove the current fittings and get something that does the diversion??? hmmm...not sure what to do next.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd remove the half wall and replace with full height studs. It appears there is a plug in the top of the valve. Remove that and extend a pipe for a new shower head. Be sure to anchor the valve and new head. Also buy a good quality diverter spout. 
Or upgrade the valve to a modern single handle w/shower.


----------

